# This will be a bench work along



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I went from a 2 1/2 car garage at my old house and moved into my father in laws house to help him and he passed away last October.
His garage is 1 car and with all my stuff it is very stuffed for sure.

I need a work bench in the worst way, however, I did not need one to take up more floor space. So I came up with an Idea.

This is the underpart of the bench 60lx32wx1 1/2t and will be adding 1 1/4 hard wood to the top of it.

Now I am planing down the bench with a #6 Stanley (I pull the plane towards me). I saved two of the shavings (.016) and (.002) inbetween two boards to keep them flat to take pictures of. However, my sweetheart cleaned part of the garage and threw them away and restacked the wood.










I figure this will take me about 2 months to complete. Any I ideas or suggestions are very welcome.

Arlin


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Good thinking Arlin.
Have you considered using a pulley to raise it to the
roof when not in use?
Just a thought
Jamie


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well one thing is, you gained a bench top , but lost your table saw, will your blade rise up through that thing…lol..could not resist arlin…its looking flat, to bad you cant hang it from the ceiling, and just lower it , but i guess that would be a bit much…good start though…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Well guys I already bought the hardware.

It will be a susprise in the next few weeks. 

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Good luck on the project


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Good idea!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks my friends.

I had alot of stuff I am using from my hunting days I will be useing and alot of other stuff I just had in junk drawers where I had to dig it up. I think everyone will be susprised. And hopefully make one of their own.

Arlin


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool idea, Arlin!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I should tell you the tablesaw is not part of the workbench. I had no other place to start it with and this was somewhere I could do glue up and also clamp the top down to plane.

Arlin


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

now you tell me ARLIN….and i thought you were trading your saw in for a super strong base…LOL, good thing you clamped it down, i bet things get to rocking with that big ole plane….gee, that would make a great cheese slicer…lol,,,just remember that it was my idea….lol


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Grizz

I used the #6 because of the weight and it allows me to pull it easier. I have a #7 and #8 for letting Vets use them, however, they are to big for me to use. I also like a #3 and #2 for the little stuff.

Arlin


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Good thinking.
I would also raise it to the ceiling.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Here are some updates.

I had my wife and brother in law helping. I glued up 2 2×8x4's together and inbetween I glued up 2 1×8x4's together to get a thickness of 4 1/2" thick. I then after letting the glue set up for 24 hours I marked 4 studs on the wall and made a center line on the wood.
I attached the wood to the wall with 5" bolts in 3 places making it 9 solid anchors in the wall. I then put 2 2×4's at an L angle of 6" to let the bench rest on it so I could put the hinges on both the table and wall.

Here it is all attached to the wall.










I attached it the short way so I could access the bench on both long sides. I also glued a Vise (I do not remember what the wood vise is called) to the end of the bench.

More later this week.

Today I celabrated my 30th Anniversity with my wife and we were going to go to alot of places, however, I could only make it to the Cheesecake Factory (She picked it out) to eat and I was to sore and feeling ill to do anymore. However, we will be going out tomarrow to finish it up.

Thank you to all my friends out there who supported me the last 2 years I have been here. It really helped me Mentally and Physically alot.

Arlin


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Congrats on your 30 years!*

Sounds like you had fun and a very good dinner!

*Great!

Many More!*

.

The bench looks good… every little bit helps!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Joe

She had to go thorugh alot the last 5 years after the bombing and 2 years physical thopery, speach thopery and learning how to read again.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Here are some now updates.

Here I am getting ready to cut some Ash for the legs.










I am using a saw that someone gave me.










Here are the legs cut and ready to mount underneath the bench and on the side.



















Now all I have to do is put on the hinges and how to raise and lower the table.
I am also going to put another top on the Dugless fur of Blackwalnut, Cherry, and Ash strips 1 1/2" thick.
When I get it all glued together I will cut a tool holder in the middle of it 4" wide, 30" long and 1 1/4" deep.

I will also have some T track going down both sides and 4 places through the width of it also.

Arlin


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

How cool is that!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Mads

I really hope I can come and see you some day. 

Arlin


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

keep at it Arlin, your doing a great job, happy anniversary, cheese cake factory huh, that is all i would need, lol…enjoy your time tomorrow, and know many of us are wishing you a super day…i really love how your doing this bench…this will be a great bench….grizz


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Grizz buddy.

Most people have no idea how hard it is working from a chair. I am also doing this with hand tools only.

Arlin


----------

